# Störe im Winter separieren?



## SteffiB (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

wir haben neulich mal die Frage diskutiert, ob man die __ Störe über Winter aus dem Koiteich nehmen sollte, weil man ja sagt, dass die das ganze Jahr über aktiv sind - und wir haben darüber nachgedacht, ob das Gewusel dann womöglich die Kois in ihrer Winterruhe stört.

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Hallo,
Störe haben in einem *Koiteich* nichts verloren, einen Grund hast du ja schon gennant.
Störfutter vertragen Koi auch nicht wirklich gut, fressen es aber mit Vorliebe weil es ja auf Grund liegt.

Im letzten Koi-Kurier stehen noch weitere Gründe gegen Störe im Koiteich.


----------



## pflanzen exklusiv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Hallo Steffi,
selbst im letzten Winter, der ja wirklich mehr wie hart war, lies ich meine Störe im Teich. Man konnte doch auch merken, das Sie sich sehr langsam bewegten.
Es wäre ach sehr schwierig gewesen, drei Exemplare von 1m bis 1,20m in einem anderen becken unterbringen zu können.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Wer kann den Stören schon ein Becken für den Winter bieten? Da die Störe ja auch im Winter aktiv sind, müsste der Ansatz ja wenn dann auf die Koi gerichtet werden, und diese in ein Winterbecken im Keller verlegt werden.

Das ganze Problem stellt sich natürlich nicht, wenn man in einen Koi Teich Koi gibt, und keine Störe.


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Hiho,

ich habe auch festgestellt, das die Störe recht träge im Winter sind.

Die Koi und die anderen Fische haben sich in den Hornblattwald zurückgezogen zum Überwintern. Das sie irgendwie von den beiden Stören gestört wurden, konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Koiteich und recht viele Pflanzen drin.

Die Störe wurden über ein 100er HT Rohr mit Nahrung versorgt.

Wie ebenfalls schon geschrieben wurde ist es wohl leichter die Koi in einem separaten Becken zu überwintern als die Störe.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Hallo Steffi,

wir haben seit nunmehr 7 Jahren Koi und Störe im Teich.
Ich habe nicht feststellen können, dass die Störe die Koi in der Winterruhe beeinträchtigen (...wollte grad stören schreiben ). 

Der Albino-__ Sterlet legt sich in der Winterruhe sogar zu den Koi, lediglich der Waxdick schwimmt umher, zieht allerdings in höheren Regionen seine Bahnen, so dass er die Koi dadurch auch nicht aufscheucht.

Zur Fütterung:
Ich mach es auch so wie Axel. Die Störe bekommen ihr Futter durchs Rohr, damit die Koi möglichst nichts davon mitbekommen. 
Zuerst füttere ich die Koi, dann die Störe - jede Fischart hat eine andere, aber immer dieselbe Futterstelle.

Im Winter gebe ich allen Fischen Winter-Sinkfutter für Koi, so können auch die Koi davon fressen, ohne dass es ihnen schaden könnte. Meiner Erfahrung nach fressen die Koi eh einen großen Teil des Winters über und dann wenigstens kein für sie ungesundes Stör-Futter.

Alles in allem ist meine Erfahrung mit der Vergesellschaftung von Koi und Stören gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Schaut euch den Teich von SteffiB an, dann wisst ihr was ich meine.

Anderes Szenario, 
Nachbar hatte einen "Bombenkrater" als Teich in dem auch Koi und 4 Störe leben. Das Ergebnis waren in diesem Winter/Frühjahr 13 tote Koi.

Mal vom Medikamenteneinsatz ganz zu schweigen, Störe können fast kein Medikament vertragen, sei es Formalin oder KPM, eigentlich gängige Anwendungen für Koi, vertragen Störe bei Wassertemperaturen über 20° fast überhaupt nicht (auch beim Nachbarn schmerzlich erfahren müssen).

Also sind im Prinzip auf jeden Fall alle Sauerstoffzehrenden Medis im Teich mit Stören Tabu, oder aber man fängt die Störe vorher raus.


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Hallo Uwe , aufwachen !!!!

Es geht hier um WINTERRUHE und nicht ob Störe und Koi zusammen in einem Teich gehören ! 



> Nachbar hatte einen "Bombenkrater" als Teich in dem auch Koi und 4 Störe leben. Das Ergebnis waren in diesem Winter/Frühjahr 13 tote Koi



Und der Typ aus Böbber hat 65 Tote Koi und keine Störe im Teich ...
Ich habe 5 Koi und 2 Störe und dutzende andere Fische und keine Verluste gehabt ...
Jetzt frag ich mich was das jetzt mit den Stören zu tun hat ....


Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe , aufwachen !!!!
> 
> Es geht hier um WINTERRUHE und nicht ob Störe und Koi zusammen in einem Teich gehören !



Jepp, bin Wach 

Die Frage schließt sich aber nun mal nicht aus :crazy



Redlisch schrieb:


> Ich habe 5 Koi und 2 Störe und dutzende andere Fische und keine Verluste gehabt ...



Bei über 100m³ ist das auch kein Problem. 

Aber Steffis Teich ist nun mal ein (von vielen verhasster) Koipool, ohne Ausweichmöglichkeiten für die Koi, also ganz anders als bei dir.

Darum: Störe und Koi in einem *Koiteich* ist für mich ein absloutes NoGo. Aber soll halt jeder machen wie er meint, ich rate nun mal Strikt von ab.


----------



## SteffiB (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Dass das Thema nicht nur hier umstritten ist, war mir ja vorher schon klar, aber bitte nicht streiten ... 

Man mag mir meine Unerfahrenheit verzeihen, federführend in Sachen Teich ist hier mein Freund und ich muss noch jede Menge darüber lernen. Aber darum bin ich ja hier.

Der Fischfreund, von dem wir die Störe vor zwei Monaten bekommen haben, hat bislang auch noch nie Probleme gehabt - der hat zwar keinen Koi-"Pool" (ich wehre mich ja gegen diese Bezeichnung, zumal wir verglichen mit anderen eine ordentliche Vegetation drin haben), aber einen normalen Teich von vergleichbarer Größe.

Das soll jetzt nicht zickig klingen, Uwe, aber wie soll sich so ein Koi denn zurückziehen in einem Teich? Können deine __ fliegen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Können deine nicht __ fliegen ? 

So wie bei Axel im Teich halt, ab in die Pflanzen und dann haben sie Ruhe. Störe werden eher selten durch die Pflanzen schwimmen.


----------



## SteffiB (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Störe im Winter separieren?*

Da bin ich aber erleichtert, die Wurzeln und Zweige auf den Pflanzinseln hängen nämlich mittlerweile so weit und tief ins Wasser, dass sich in dem Gestrüpp sogar ein Pony verstecken könnte 

Und es stimmt: Die Störe meiden die Pflanzinseln - vielleicht, weil sie Angst haben, dass sie sich da verfliegen - äh - verschwimmen


----------

